
Ask HN: Angellist seems to have withered out, is there a 'new Angellist'? - sol_invictus
Looking to hire developers.
======
evex
Do you want to hire remote developers? remoteok.io

Local developers? linkedin, glassdoor, stackoverflow, github jobs

I'm a developer looking for a job, you can hit me up at sammanabdallah [at]
gmail [dot] com

~~~
sol_invictus
Thanks for the suggestions. I'm mostly looking to hire in Finland - you're not
located there, are you?

~~~
evex
Sure. Unfortunately, I'm not in Finland.

------
nick_carter
You said 'Yes' to _Company X_ 2 days ago. _Company X_ has viewed your profile.

 _Company X_ : Active 4 days ago.

How they've seen my profile if they weren't active at that time?

I applied to a few dev jobs and this happened. Their messaging was 'broken' in
a similar fashion some time ago.

@sol_invictus, so maybe not all messages are coming through to you. Just a
theory.

~~~
sol_invictus
Yes, the UI is bugged. The 'send message' function for instance doesn't seem
to work at all. I had to hunt the person I was trying to message from LI and
send them a DM through that.

Additionally, it contains less active people at least in my geography when
compared to 1 or 2 years ago.

